# ThermoLife Gets Dicana Patent



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

ThermoLife Gets Dicana Patent by Scott Welch ThermoLife International, Inc. has been awarded the Dicana Patent and it???s a big win for Nutrition Club who are their official Canadian distributor and Ron Kramer, owner of Thermolife! It???s a big win for our magazine MUSCLE INSIDER since ThemoLife advertise with us in a big way! Ron [...]

*Read More...*


----------

